# Custom Arrow Fletchings



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

I've seen some pretty cool fletch jobs over the last couple of days. I'd love to see some of your custom fletch jobs. Post some pics! Here's one I did for my buddy last year:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

looks good. here mine


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


>


Now there some art work right there.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Tex. Man! nothing looks better than a great lookin set of woodies. and am talkin about the arrows.. !


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The ones on the left are my little brothers Fathers Day gift. The ones on the right are just some practice arrows I slapped together last weekend.


----------



## Pudge (Nov 24, 2009)

My wife's arrows.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Just finished with this job:


----------

